# I'm So Excited - I Won a Vintage Sewing Contest!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just had to post here, since so many of you are kind and listen to me talk about my various projects. Thank you so much!

In April, I entered a Vintage Pattern Sewing Contest on my sewing forum. Voting ended yesterday and the results are in this morning: I won first place!!! I can't believe it! It's the third year that I've entered (last year I got 8th, the year before 5th and 6th).

I made the dress below out of 100% silk damask, for going out to celebrate our 13th anniversary.




























I used this 1940's pattern:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats Ms. Wicked! Awesome Job!!!!! Anything I have witnessed from your sewing projects always seem like first place projects to me.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations !! Great job - the dress is gorgeous.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats!!! The dress looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Ms W! I absolutely love the look of a 40s-style dress - and you look stunning in it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Ms. W, the dress looks great. That would look great on you Roxy.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats MW!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You are way too talented Ms. W. Congrats on 1st place! The dress looks great.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you! There are lots of extremely talented sewers, so I was thrilled!

And thanks for listening to me!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That looks great! Of course, I think your sewing is always inspirational! Congrats.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the dress looks great, but I think you looking so good in it is what put it over the top. It doesn't hurt to be hot.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats Kellie------ the dress looks great --but then again everything you sew is awsome--- hot hot hot


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Thank you! There are lots of extremely talented sewers, so I was thrilled!
> 
> And thanks for listening to me!


Did you say somethiing???? :googly:


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Oh the dress is beautiful! I love the pattern with the dark color its so nice! Great job! Congrats on the first prize. Based on the costumes you have made yourself its a surprise you didn't get first prize on the first try. But either way, its great and you deserve it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Awww shucks! You guys are too kind!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Ms W.....very nice dress...you make us all proud...congrats on the contest and your anniversary!!....you look stunning


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I recognize that dress that is your anniversary dress...it's gorgeous and you look fabulous in it!! I'm glad you won!  Congratulations Kellie!!*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats! Silk with that kind of fine drape is a PITA is work with, but SO worth it! The dress looks fab on you!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Kelly. You look absolutely stunning in it.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesone Ms. W!!!! The dress is very pretty.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

That is so pretty! I love vintage anything and the fabric is gorgeous!

(I HAVE to dig out my sewing machine... you're making me want to sew again!)


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

That's wonderful !!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrat's Kellie! I love that dress and you look fabulous in it. Your 1st place win is very well deserved.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats  The dress is awesome.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks soooo much!

I'm trying to conceptualize my next costume: the outfit for my stirring witch....


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good going Kellie. I didnt think you were old enough to be considered vintage. Or did you mean the dress ?


----------

